# So what happens at Rainbow Bridge? :(



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

What happens at Rainbow Bridge?

Do our loved animals souls (when they pass away) wait for us and then we cross the bridge together?

What's over the bridge? 

I have 2 rabbits both 2 and a half years old, I don't know how I would cope when they pass away


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was absolutely petrified of losing Pipp -- an overwhelming, paralysing fear. So I started taking in some foster bunnies. 

The first little guy, Radar, was sweet but a bit dim. He didn't come close to matching Pipp, who had beenmy first bunny, didn't have anythingto compare her to. I was even more afraid she was so incredibly specialI'd never love a bunny again like I loved her.

But then number 3 (or4, I gotDarry and Dill at the same time) -- helped me realize there are other special rabbits. Both had been totally abandoned in horrible conditions. Darry was was pretty resentful and grumpy (she still is), but Dill was incredibly appreciative to get out of where he was. Within days I realized that he was another VERY special bunny. 

He eventually adopted his own pet bunny -- Sherry -- who I really didn't like at all at first. But seeing as she bonded with Dill (behind my back, the little sneak) she was here to stay, and darn it all, if she didn'tworm her way into my heart, too! 

I'm still terrified, but if I lose somebunny, I'll be hugging somebunny else for comfort instead of looking to jump offa roof.

Sorry, not exactly on topic! 

Lots of people on here have posted their perceptions of the Bridge, I'm sure you'll be hearing from them.

sas :bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to think that our much loved pets wait for us at Rainbow Bridge and are there to meet us when we pass. I found this site which was a real comfort to me when my bunnies crossed over

http://www.petloss.com/

All of us here hate to think of our babies leaving us, and it hurts like crazy when they do. But it is a HUGE comfort knowing people on this Forum all understand, and that we are all here for each other to help us through it. Make as many happy memories as you can with your bunnies - and take lots of photos!

Jan


----------



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

I really do hope that the Rainbow Bridge is real so when my bunnies pass away (hopefully in many, many years to come) and my life comes to an end, I will see them again and be with them forever... (as well as my family etc) :innocent Do you think it's true? Do you think we will get to see them again? Or is it something just made up like the tooth fairy :cry4::'(

I seriously don't know what life will be like without them... Some people would say "it's only a rabbit" (I know you lot won't), but it's a living thing that I/we care for so much :cry2


----------



## Fluffball (Jan 2, 2008)

There's two sides, do we believe it because we want to? For comfort? Or is it real.

I don't know if rainbow Bridge itself is real, I personally think Rainbow Bridge describes in terms we can understand, what the afterlife is about. I.e. all the great things that life oculdn't give, unlimited treats, healthy healed bodies, freedom from any restrictions that life has placed on, etc.

I believe I will meet the souls and spirits of lost buns again, both in this life and when it has ended. I've seen a lot of examples of buns/people reappearing in this life in some form (a sign, shadow, echo, plus others).

That's the only thing that keeps me hanging on sometimes though, that I know I will see them again. Otherwise there is no point in anything.

Everyone believes different things, and neither is necessarily right, and neither is necessarily wrong, because no one will ever know 100% what the next step brings.


----------



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fluffball wrote: *


> I've seen a lot of examples of buns/people reappearing in this life in some form (a sign, shadow, echo, plus others).


Really? OMG, can you explain a little more please?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2008)

While I think it's a nice idea and understand why other people believe in it, I've never imagined my pets playing at the Rainbow Bridge. I think they're just like people and go straight on to heaven. I've always imagined Cinnabun racing around in meadows with lots of flowersand living in a warren with other bunnies, with the weather always nice and lots of good things to eat (including his favorites like Rice Krispie treats) and nothing to ever hurt him or make him feel bad. I imagine he spends lots of time sitting on my grandma's lap and cuddles with his mom and siblings who he hadn't seen since he was a baby. Then, when I eventually die, I imagine him binkying across a meadow and jumping into my arms for a cuddle. Now I'm all teared up thinking about it! So, basically, if you prefer to think of your pets as being at the Rainbow Bridge, that's great, but if you think of your pets as already being in heaven (since they surely deserve to be there), that's great too


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, double post! Sorry about that!


----------



## Fluffball (Jan 2, 2008)

^That's a really lovely image 

Just one thing to pull from that, Heaven is a belief, it isn't knowledge or fact, so the original poster may or may not believe in it. If you know what I mean. Just to add that, sorry.


----------



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

I do believe in heaven


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2008)

Visions and glimpses of two departed rabbits have appeared to me. Other rabbit friends have had the same experiences. 

It is moving, kinda scarey, and comforting, and hard to explain in soulful, spiritual terms. Especially when their form visits more than once.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had dear departed pets come to me in dreams after their passing...sometimes not until many years after. In most cases they were guiding me. And Raph appeared in one of my dreams a couple of days before he crossed the Bridge...reassuring me that everything was going to be okay. 

I think Heaven, the Rainbow Bridge, and any other descriptions of the afterlife tend to be whatever we wish them to be; for every individual it is such a personal, treasured experience that is unique to themselves. For myself, I tend to believe that all humans (and their pets) - once they leave this earth and their earthly bodies - become one with spirit again. All physical trappings disappear, and we become what we once were - souls, made up of only one emotion: love. I believe that when we cross over we will have an immediate reunion with all other humans/creatures we once knew here, and that reunion is something that would be extremely difficult to put into words...it would be like taking all of the love you have ever felt; say, the most powerful, all-encompassing love you could ever feel for your "heart-pet" or your "heart-human"...and compounding it exponentially. As deep as love and connection with other spirits can be while we are here, nothing compares with the love that is felt 'across the veil'. I do believe that we have only just touched the tip of the proverbial iceberg in feeling love while in our physical form, but once reunited on the other side, well...the depth of that love is immeasurable.

That's my take on it.


----------



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

Basset, I thought the pet waits for our sole to appear and then cross the bridge together? :cry2


----------



## Fluffball (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no definite answer, nor belief. Everyone believes something different, and thast's good, that's ok. You need to find out for yourself what you believe.

Some people believe they wait there, some people believe the Bridge is 'bunny heaven', some people don't believe in the afrterlife, some people believe they go straight ti Heaven, others have totally different beliefs, and that's ok too. We can't know what happens after death, we can only have our beliefs.

There is no 'fact' about what Rainbow Bridge is, it is whatever we want it to be.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Rabbit, what I wrote is only my interpretation...what I believe. I do believe that when we cross over, we are met by all souls that we knew and loved here, who passed on before us. Whether or not we see them in the form we knew them as here is simply open to whatever you believe. If you believe that they will greet you looking as they did when they were here, then I believe that is exactly what will happen. Fluffball is absolutely right; there is no one definitive answer. Embrace what you believe because it is _your_ truth, and yours alone to hold onto, and to experience. :hug:


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 4, 2008)

It's a beautiful place that animals go when they pass. Here is a poem about it (specific to bunnies)- it will exlain everything:



[align=center][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]The Rainbow Bridge
[/font][/align]
[align=center][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"](For Bunnies)
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]There is a bridge connecting heaven and earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of it's many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills, and valleys, sweet clover and lush green grass, a waiting place.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]When a beloved bunny dies, he goes to this place. There is always an abundance of food and sparkling fresh water. When he arrives at the Rainbow Bridge, he is greeted by many other bunnies.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]There is never a cloud in the sky and every day is Spring. The old animals are young again. Those who were hurt and maimed are restored to perfect health. There is no fear or saddness in this place.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]There is only one thing missing. They are not with the special person who loved them on Earth.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]Each day they run and play and nap in the shade, nibble sweet grass and share stories about the special humans who loved them. 
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]Suddenly, one of the bunnies stops!
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]Little ears perk up, a pink nose twitches, and bright eyes search the distant horizon. Then this one quickly bounds away from the group, leaping and hopping for joy.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]You have been spotted.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]You are showered with a million wet,
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]snuggly kisses.
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"]Then you and your special bunny friend cross
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"] the Rainbow Bridge together,
[/font][/align]
[font="'Times New Roman', Times, serif"] never to be separated again.[/font] 



ink iris:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I've had dear departed pets come to me in dreams after their passing...sometimes not until many years after.




I had a similiar experience and this was a weird one: I had 2 cats that were brother and sister - Tyler and TBone (Tbone is still alive today)Tyler had died about a year before this incident. Tbone had been to the vet for her routine geriatric screening and was fine; 2 days after the vet visit I came home and she was VERY ill (she didn't even have to move - I could see it in her face). 

I ran her to the emergency vet and she had a high fever was dehydrated; that night she came home with me (along w/antibiotics)and the Vet had said - we will see how she does over the next 24 hours (she was 18 at the time so not much hope). 

Tthat night I went to sleep and dreampt that Tbone had gotten out of my apt and was in some big field - out on the horizon here comes her brother Tyler trying to "rescue" Tbone.. In the dream I had the feeling that if Tyler got to her first she was going to die. I beggedTyler to not take her and he just stood their watching and I was able to grab Tbone" 

I awoke a few minutes later (in quite the sweat mind you) and there was Tbone laying on the back of pillow just sleeping per usual.. The next morning Tbone was back to her old self eating and demanding attention.. 

Don't know if that dream was "true" so to speak, but I really feel those pets that pass on do come back for their "friends" when its their time..

Thats my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get the rainbow bridge poem. The ones i have been seeing are not the one i am talking about. It was a longish poem, talking about the animal standing there in a meadow, and then puts thier head in the air and smells something familiar, his ears prick forward and they catch a glance of each other........ it went something along those l ines. I have tried looking online but i cant read through all the other ones because i start crying,lol, my mom had her dog put to sleep a few days ago (he was my dog but i wasnt allowed to take him when i left because he bonded with my dad , but i didnt get a chance to say good bye to him so i have been a little sad)



Sorry about the ramble but i want to print something out for my mom and i cant find it.





NEver mind i found it, figures i was looking all over yesterday and couldnt find it,lol


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> does anyone know where i can get the rainbow bridge poem. The ones i have been seeing are not the one i am talking about. It was a longish poem, talking about the animal standing there in a meadow, and then puts thier head in the air and smells something familiar, his ears prick forward and they catch a glance of each other........ it went something along those l ines. I have tried looking online but i cant read through all the other ones because i start crying,lol, my mom had her dog put to sleep a few days ago (he was my dog but i wasnt allowed to take him when i left because he bonded with my dad , but i didnt get a chance to say good bye to him so i have been a little sad)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> could you PLEASE post it here???





> that would be nice





> Thanks!!


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

My sister, especially,and I usually "see" our next dogs in our dreams. I used to see them when I was younger, I had less junk on my brain. My sister has had better luck with her dreams. Her last dream was when one of her dogs passed, and she remembered the eyes of the next dog in her dream. She started looking around on Petfinder, and she found the dog to whom the eyes in her dream belonged. She just knew that the dog was the right one and adopted her without question. 

I was asked once if I tend to "see" things out of the corner of my eye, which I do at times. I was told that those shadows are onesof those who have passed. Personally, I think the lady who owned my house first is still here... 

myheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 6, 2008)

I like this one better then the original one.





The Rainbow Bridge



inspired by a Norse legend

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross overâ¦ together.


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi!!

Thanxx SO much, for posting 

^-^


----------

